
Topological modeling for the space of features vs. the set of rows - jtsymonds
https://www.ayasdi.com/blog/machine-intelligence/machine-intelligence-statistical-inference-human-interpretation-data/
======
bobpappas
I agree with the blog posting: "One of the criticisms of machine learning and
artificial intelligence approaches to the study of data is that both are
“black box” technologies, which can provide useful automated answers but which
do not provide human interpretable output, and for which it is often not
possible to understand how they are doing what they are doing."

Ayasdi may have cracked that problem!

